# Chrome: navigation privée par défaut



## Taker (11 Mars 2012)

Hello, comme l'indique le titre je voudrais savoir comment faire pour que Google Chrome se lance toujours en navigation privée.
En fait je l'ai téléchargé que pour pouvoir récupérer les mises en ligne de mes vidéos YT, au cas où ça couperait, et la navigation privée est favorable à ces mises en lignes. Seulement, devoir ouvrir une fenêtre pour ensuite en rouvrir une autre privée c'est chiant. Donc, comment faire en sorte que ça soit par défaut ?

Merci !


----------



## firstimac (11 Mars 2012)

télécharge google chrome incognito, en principe ça marche!!


----------



## Taker (11 Mars 2012)

Chrome Incognito est un mode, c'est le mode de navigation privée et pas un navigateur à DL.
Non ? :v


----------



## firstimac (12 Mars 2012)

Taker a dit:


> Chrome Incognito est un mode, c'est le mode de navigation privée et pas un navigateur à DL.
> Non ? :v



Non, non, sur chrome on a effectivement dans le fichier, navigation privé mais chrome incognito existe comme navigateur, peut-ètre une extention, mais je l'ai téléchargé


----------

